# Cheap Man's Ozonics



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

first off, i need to give *AT member redruff* credit for finding the actual ozone making element of this package. here is his thread on his DIY ozone project. --> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2319199

the difference between his and mine are the physical size, weight and the choice of power. redruff uses a sealed lead acid rechargeable battery 12v/7ah. i use 9 - 18650 2200mah rechargeable batteries. my whole unit weighs 2.1 lbs, where as a SLA battery weighs almost 5 lbs by itself. they both run for about 3 hours. 


secondly, *redruff did a great job and this thread is not trying to compete with his, but rather compliment it*. the unit i have built is a little more conducive to being used by the tree climbing bow hunter. 



my story really starts a couple years ago when i started bow hunting, started reading hunting forums and started watching hunting channel. i was very intrigued with ozonics. i have some experience with ozone and understand it's usefulness in cleaning the air. however, looking into ozonics i was floored by the price tag. i decided i could build on my own. i already knew of a place onilne called amazing1 . com. they have a small 30mg per hour unit that i have used before. without getting into too much detail here, the 30mg per hour unit uses a 2" air cell like ozonics. that air cell creates an corona discharge that creates the ozone. the air cells are basically the same size, so i went bigger. i bought a unit that produced 100-500mg per hour.

the unit i bought has a 5 inch aircell and can really produce a good amount of ozone. it runs off 12V DC and comes with an A/C adapter. At first i constructed a unit almost identical to redruffs. i used a plastic case with a handle and a 12V7AH SLA battery.


























i wanted it to be more portable, so i started looking into lithium-ion (li-ion) batteries. i found some li-ion battery packs on amazon for around $50. advertised at 7800mah, it was more likely 4000-5000mah. they are always way overrated. i took the guts from the ozone generator and put it back in it's original case. i camo taped it and the battery pack. i strapped the battery pack to unit. i also put a 1/4x20 threaded coupling nut on the bottom so it can mount to any monopod, bipod, tripod, etc.










i wanted it more compact so i cut 2" out of the original case and moved the battery pack internal.


























i also use it to ozone my hunting clothes in a plastic tub prior to heading out.

this unit is adjustable and i have ran it for 12 hours on low (100mg per hr) in temps above 60°F. on high, 500 mg per hour it would only run for about 2-3 hours. in temps below freezing batteries are greatly affected. i have run only 3 hours on low in temps below freezing before the batteries crapped out.

this unit was not that cheap. i have about $240 in it. the unit is my original unit is roughly 8"x7x3 and weighs 2.25 lbs.







then i found redruffs thread this year and it re-ignited my desire to make things smaller. my new unit which will not operate as long, but puts out 7X the ozone is roughly 7"x5"x4 and it weighs a very reasonable 2.1 lbs it draws 2 amps which is a good pull on these batteries.

this is really still being built and has no camo covering yet. the contents are taped in place and not mounted with silicone yet. and i have not mounted the coupling nut yet. i haven't soldered anything, but it operates quite nicely in fact. here are a couple of rough shots to give you an idea on what i am up to...


















here is a parts list (i imagine some of these prices can be beat if you have local access)

ozone generator - $30 ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-DC-...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cf09d76a

project box - $8 amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JEWVF2C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

3 battery holders - $18 amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I8JJKD8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

12 18650 batteries - $24 amazon (these claim to be 5000mah (always overrated, these are used in the battery packs), but based on my testing they are more like 2000mah )
http://www.amazon.com/5000mAH-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery-Yellow/dp/B00HQVTP02/ref=pd_cp_hi_1

40mm 12v DC fan - $6 amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016CMCBG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

total for unit = $86

you also will need a battery charger

Nitecore I4 Intellicharger - $18 amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Nitecore-Inte...ltaneously/dp/B00L233EAW/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_y

TOTAL for all(charger included = $104

so this unit costs me $104 to build, not counting shipping. i did have a few items laying around, like a 1/4"x20 thread bolt, a couple flat washers and a 1/4"x20 coupling nut. i also had the screws and nuts laying around that i used to elevate the lid of the project box. this helps cool the transformer and ceramic plate which get quite warm and acts as an intake to the little fan directing the ozone blast.


i still need to determine a better method for opening the box. if it were just some clips with a lid on hinges, the batteries could be easily replaced while sitting in a tree. my parts list above calls for 12 batteries, but only 9 are used in the unit. if you spent another $24 you would have 15 spare batteries, enough to run the unit for 6 hours without recharging. with the left over 6 charged batteries and one recharge of 4 batteries (the charger holds 4) you would get you another 3 hours run time.

still designing, just wanted to show you what i was up to so far... gotta make that lid open on hinges.

this has only been tested in temps around 60, i am sure run times will degrade in cooler temps.



as in the redruff thread, PLEASE DO NOT TURN THIS INTO A OZONE DEBATE THREAD. there are already plenty of ozonics debate threads already. this is simply a DIY thread...


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice work. The idea makes a lot of sense. Can you give more specifics on how you actually use it for hunting? Has it made any notable difference in deer behavior vs. before you used it?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

b-a-maniak said:


> Nice work. The idea makes a lot of sense. Can you give more specifics on how you actually use it for hunting? Has it made any notable difference in deer behavior vs. before you used it?


to be honest, i just started bow hunting last year. i've only used it for 1.3 years and did not see any deer last year. they disappeared in early nov. my neighbors saw the same thing. this year is a different story.

i have seen deer this year, but not close enough to shoot. i have been inconsistent with my use of the oz genny, so i can't speak to it's specific results. 

now that i have the smaller unit worked up, i will try carrying it on a more regular basis...

got busted tonight with out it... :sad:


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Great job!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

f7 666 said:


> Thanks for posting! Great job!


thanks :wink:

more to come....


----------



## hank57 (May 10, 2010)

going to make one of these. thanks for the info.
couldn't you use a solar panel to recharge batteries like a timer for deer feeder as well?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

hank57 said:


> going to make one of these. thanks for the info.
> couldn't you use a solar panel to recharge batteries like a timer for deer feeder as well?


these particular batteries charge up to 4.2V and drop off to 3.5 or 3.6V. they are rated at 3.7V, so three of them tied in series produces 12V.

the blue battery pack above uses 12 18650 batteries (3 batteries in series = 12V) 4 packs of three in parallel gives you the added run time. the blue pack is then charged at 12V, but it has a PCB protection board built into for overcharge/discharge protection. like this one... 

http://www.batteryspace.com/PCB-for-11.1V-Li-Ion-Battery-Pack-4.0A-limit-----PCM-L03S04-559.aspx

so if you wired up your batteries into a pack and added the $6 protection board i would say a 12V solar panel would work great !!!!

they even sell plastic sleeve shrink wraps to hold all those batteries in place if you decide to make a battery pack.

http://www.batteryspace.com/PVC-Heat-Shrink-Wrap-Tube.aspx

good luck... post of some pics of your progress when you get going... :wink:


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Do you take other measures to reduce and/or mask your scent(s)? For me when I hunt, I get meticulous about it. Seems like an ozone box would be key part of an entire regime.


----------



## jstoll (Jun 1, 2013)

How bout piano hinges pop rivet them in? What turns it on and off switch? Might try n build one not sure on wiring though im not very smart on that?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice X! I really like the way you are getting that into the small box!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

just looking over the batteries. 

I don't know much about that particular battery but does it need under voltage protection?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

b-a-maniak said:


> Do you take other measures to reduce and/or mask your scent(s)? For me when I hunt, I get meticulous about it. Seems like an ozone box would be key part of an entire regime.


i put my clothes and boots in a tub with a lid and ozonate them before i leave the house.

i am not as meticulous about using a anti0-scent spray(though i do about half the time). and i have been more regular about showering with no scent products before hunting...

and i try to hunt the wind.

so yea, i do more than just sit under ozone in the field...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

jstoll said:


> How bout piano hinges pop rivet them in? What turns it on and off switch? Might try n build one not sure on wiring though im not very smart on that?


piano hinges would work, but i probably already have some small hinges laying around i can use.

and good eye, there is no switch yet, but that's a easy solution.

if you need help with the wiring i can explain it. it really is pretty simple, since the battery holders take care of all the series wiring. everything else just hooks up in parallel... blacks to blacks, reds to reds... fan, generator and battery holder leads...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> just looking over the batteries.
> 
> I don't know much about that particular battery but does it need under voltage protection?


they have protection per the website.

* Li-Ion Rechargeable 18650 with IC Protection
* Low discharge rate,No memory effect
* Can be charged over 500 times


----------



## adam_p (Sep 16, 2009)

How much ozone does this unit put out compared to the amazin1 unit?


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

X-BowHunter said:


> i put my clothes and boots in a tub with a lid and ozonate them before i leave the house.
> 
> .


That's a good idea.

Running ozone in an open environment hoping that it's going to make you invisible to deer....not so much.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

adam_p said:


> How much ozone does this unit put out compared to the amazin1 unit?


it's 3500mg an hour, 7 times as much as the ozone100 from amazing1. it also draws more power.


----------



## adam_p (Sep 16, 2009)

X-BowHunter said:


> it's 3500mg an hour, 7 times as much as the ozone100 from amazing1. it also draws more power.


Oh, wow. Probably way overkill. I run my amazing1 unit on about 50% most of the time.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

adam_p said:


> Oh, wow. Probably way overkill. I run my amazing1 unit on about 50% most of the time.


which amazing1 unit do you have? the ozone30 or ozone100?


----------



## adam_p (Sep 16, 2009)

ozone100


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

adam_p said:


> ozone100


what battery(s) do you use?


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Few quick words:

Do not run a Li-Po below 3.2v per cell. 

Check out Hobbyking.com for great battery prices. 

I would recommend using Li-Fe batteries instead. Safer and cannot be damaged when fully depleted.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Made a little more progress on my unit.

I painted the inside of the box flat black and I soldered my connections. I siliconed all the pieces inside the box. And I cut down some threaded screws and use them as mounting points to keep the lid about a half inch above the box.

I still need to camo the outside of the box. I need to install an on/off switch. I need to add the threaded mount.

And I've just decided to use a strip of Velcro around the box instead of hinges latch.































I've used it on last two hunts. Did not see any deer on either of those hunts.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Bow Me said:


> Few quick words:
> 
> Do not run a Li-Po below 3.2v per cell.
> 
> ...


well i am not using Li-Po batteries, i am using Li-Ion and they have discharge protection built into them.

First I have heard about Li-Fe batteries. What advantages might they give me over li-ion? weight? recharge time?

thanks :wink:


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Camo applied, Batteries charged, headed out for a mid-day hunt


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

What's the purpose of this thing?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

My gears are rolling... I hope everyone will keep posting about their progress.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

jwoadventures said:


> What's the purpose of this thing?




its the use of ozone to eliminate the human scent, or ALL scents for that matter.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

even though I'm not big on scent elimination products, this is very nice and well crafted!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

Pittstate23 said:


> even though I'm not big on scent elimination products, this is very nice and well crafted!


thanks


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

added an on/off switch today.

also, a newer pic shows the preferred method to hold up the lid with the threaded shaft and nuts.

just need to add my 1/4x20 thread mount... i am toying around with different ideas in my head so i can make it recessed and not sticking out like on my other ozone generator.


----------



## bad_baja (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to make one for a Hunting Clothing storage room. Any 110v info.?


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

bad_baja said:


> I want to make one for a Hunting Clothing storage room. Any 110v info.?


just get a 110v AC wall wart that converts to 12v DC....


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

bad_baja said:


> I want to make one for a Hunting Clothing storage room. Any 110v info.?


Or, the same guy on Ebay that offers the 12v version offers a 7000 gram 110V unit. I have one up at the farm that I run on a timer once a week to keep the musty smell down..works great!
It is actually easier to make than the 12v, cuz you just need to a couple wire nuts, make a couple solder connections and you are in business.

Or do as X says OR, 

I just take my 12v unit and throw it in a car, etc. you could just as easily throw the 12v unit in a room as is and it would work just fine!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

I added a recessed coupling nut for the mount. I used superglue for now. I do not think that will be sufficient, so I need to get some JB Weld to build up the support around the base.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

you can get the 18650 batteries out of old laptop battery packs. Usually only one or two are bad. I have a bunch I could send you if you pm me. Why don't you put mesh screen up in front of the generator panel and a few holes on the other side of the unit. Then you could seal it up.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

matlocc said:


> you can get the 18650 batteries out of old laptop battery packs. Usually only one or two are bad. I have a bunch I could send you if you pm me. Why don't you put mesh screen up in front of the generator panel and a few holes on the other side of the unit. Then you could seal it up.


getting airflow is not the reason for the elevated lid. its to make room for the batteries without them touching the transformer that gets quite warm...

however mesh is a good idea. could help keep out falling tree debris during the fall...

PM sent...


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Make sure you use fiberglass mesh/screen. I would not put metal screen anywhere near the electronics especially the discharge plate.
The Amps are not enough to kill ya, but it will make your toes tingle! Ask me how I know!


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

redruff said:


> Make sure you use fiberglass mesh/screen. I would not put metal screen anywhere near the electronics especially the discharge plate.
> The Amps are not enough to kill ya, but it will make your toes tingle! Ask me how I know!


lol, ok, i won't ask...

good point though, thanks for pointing that out to all...


----------



## adam_p (Sep 16, 2009)

X-BowHunter said:


> what battery(s) do you use?


SLA

Had a Li-Ion but it crapped out pretty quick. 

My only concern with your unit is the amount of ozone it puts out. I just don't know if I want that much ozone blasting out by my head. Not that I'm worried about the health aspects, I just don't really like the smell.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

adam_p said:


> SLA
> 
> Had a Li-Ion but it crapped out pretty quick.
> 
> My only concern with your unit is the amount of ozone it puts out. I just don't know if I want that much ozone blasting out by my head. Not that I'm worried about the health aspects, I just don't really like the smell.


i understand. i place the unit above me... and if in the blind slightly downwind and above me.

i catch a little smell sometimes, especially a little more in the blind. 

my design is intended to be as small and light weight as possible. 

with that said, if you have permanent blinds/stands, i would recommend a 12v DC solar panel and battery at the stand location, already charged and ready to go. just carry the oz genny in and plug in...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

well i have to be honest. the batteries i bought from amazon have me doubting their worthiness.

i have had several of them go bad and will not recharge. 

and after several hunts, some of them seem to be losing a little life each recharge.

i have some other batteries and will continue testing.

just wanted to get a warning up for anyone considering buying these parts and building. you might wanna rethink the battery brand. there are better 18650 batteries out there and as with anything, you get what you pay for.

will report back when i have more information. thus far i have got almost 3 hours out of the unit at 60°F, and about 1.5 hours with temps in the mid 30's....


----------



## phillip.dial (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey X I like this idea and this thread. I have been looking at batteries as a result and this may be an answer. 
http://www.onlybatteries.com/showitem.asp?ItemID=13298.81&cat1=12&uid=1228
It will require a bigger box of course as these are C size vs. AA size batteries. This pack is rated at 5000 mAh but for double the money you can jump up to 10,000 mAh.
I think I am going to start at the 5000 mAh level and see how that works.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

phillip.dial said:


> Hey X I like this idea and this thread. I have been looking at batteries as a result and this may be an answer.
> http://www.onlybatteries.com/showitem.asp?ItemID=13298.81&cat1=12&uid=1228
> It will require a bigger box of course as these are C size vs. AA size batteries. This pack is rated at 5000 mAh but for double the money you can jump up to 10,000 mAh.
> I think I am going to start at the 5000 mAh level and see how that works.


thanks, keep us updated....


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Just for future reference


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Good stuff :thumbs_up


----------



## njloco (Sep 4, 2010)

Ozone is present outside at about 2-3 % all the time, it's that great smell you smell when you hang your laundry outside to drknowy, ozone will pretty much kill everything, including you if its strong enough. That being said, I have been using it on my hunting clothes since 1996, it's very effective. I don't think you need much to kill your scent when hunting. If you can install a small fan with an on & off switch the batteries will last much longer, after all you only need it once they start to get close unless your like me and don't se them until they're on you.

I do have one from many years ago, it's the automobile version, if you want I could text pictures to you first chance, let me know.

Later !


----------



## njloco (Sep 4, 2010)

Ozone is present outside at about 2-3 % all the time, it's that great smell you smell when you hang your laundry outside to dry, ozone will pretty much kill everything, including you if its strong enough. That being said, I have been using it on my hunting clothes since 1996, it's very effective. I don't think you need much to kill your scent when hunting. If you can install a small fan with an on & off switch the batteries will last much longer, after all you only need it once they start to get close unless your like me and don't see them until they're on you.

I do have one from many years ago, it's the automobile version, if you want I could text pictures to you first chance, let me know.

Later !


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

njloco said:


> Ozone is present outside at about 2-3 % all the time, it's that great smell you smell when you hang your laundry outside to drknowy, ozone will pretty much kill everything, including you if its strong enough. That being said, I have been using it on my hunting clothes since 1996, it's very effective. I don't think you need much to kill your scent when hunting. If you can install a small fan with an on & off switch the batteries will last much longer, after all you only need it once they start to get close unless your like me and don't se them until they're on you.
> 
> I do have one from many years ago, it's the automobile version, if you want I could text pictures to you first chance, let me know.
> 
> Later !


turning it on and off to save batteries in the field is an option.

in most places i hunt this would be a valid option as i can usually see them coming in most of my spots.

i also have the automobile version in my truck and use it when needed and sparingly but it keeps the truck smelling fresh...


----------



## phillip.dial (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok here is what I have so far. 
This is the 3.5 Gr kit from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Volt-DC-3-5gr-Moisture-Proof-Ozone-Generator-Kit-w-12v-Fan-/181065605498?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2859e17a
Went by Fry's to change the fan out, the one that was included in the kit was way too loud. The new fan is 12 dB fan 36 cfm fan but it had blue LEDs that I had to break to prevent the blue glow. The battery is an 8 aH feeder battery from Bass Pro and the box is a $9 Range Max box also from Bass Pro. Switch is from Radio Shack. The whole thing weighs about 4 lbs and I do most of my hunting from a ground blind so the size isn't a deal killer. Only ran it for 5 minutes and I am guessing that Ozone smells like a clean hospital O.R.?? Will try it out in the field this weekend and post some results (hopefully).
On the to do list is camo dipping...


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

nice ^^^^ :wink:


----------



## jam105 (Mar 19, 2013)

tagging for future reference


----------



## CLT Bluesman (Jan 28, 2014)

So what's the latest on this? I love the whole idea


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i haven't done much with it since deer season. i carried it with me around half the time. i had does, fawns and small bucks under me with and without it.

i try to play the wind anyway, but with my small pass thru funneled property that is sometimes hard.

i am pretty sure i got busted by a big buck back in late november because of wind. i didn't have this unit with me that day. wish i would have.

still ongoing. got some coyote hunts coming up soon, i will probably try to incorporate this with my new hayroll blind.

thanks for you interest...


----------

